# HP Scanjet 5400c hat keinen Strom



## noopen (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe wie ich finde ein seltsames Problem:

Wollte gerade meinen Scanner (HP Scanjet 5400c) wieder in Betrieb nehmen (hatte ihn wirklich lange nicht mehr benutzt) und er geht einfach nicht. Habe alles angesteckt etc. aber egal was ich mache, der Strom will nicht "an gehen". Wie kann sowas passieren oder was könnt ich probieren? Ich bin wirklich immer absolut sorgsam mit der Kiste umgegangen... Das einzige ist: Hatte ihn das letzte mal im Sep 04 an   .

Ist wirklich schade, ein super Gerät und damals auch net grad billig, könnt mir in den Hintern beissen   .
Habe auch versucht den Dia-Aufsatz zu testen, da dieser ja Strom über den Scanner bezieht, aber das funktionierte auch nicht... er geht einfach nicht an.   

Hoffe es hat jemand einen Tipp für mich ... hätte eigentlich bis morgen was fertig machen müssen, sauerei, immer aufn letzten Drücker (.


LG
noopen


----------



## Obba (14. August 2005)

Hi noopen,

hat der Scanner eine eingebautes oder ein externes Netzteil? Egal - in beiden Fällen würde ich doch mal nachmessen, ob überhaupt Strom hinter dem Netzteil fliesst !?


----------

